# First kill with a GrandaPete Free fork



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Last night I finished up a natural from a free Apple fork I got from Grandapa Pete.. I took it for a walk this afternoon and got this one at about 15 yards..
I love 1st kills with A homemade. .


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

NICE


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

BOOM! nice shot bud!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! And you did a nice job on that frame.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! And you did a nice job on that frame.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


thanks.. the grain of the wood is all swirly .. doesn't show up good with my phone camera.. I'm gonna try to get some better pics and post in the homemade section.. it shoots great


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great shooter!!!


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Sweet!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweet shooting and frame too! Ah, for a nice juicy bacon friend squirrel...haven't had one in I'd say 52 years. Way too long...no such thing lives here. The closest thing is a river rat and I ain't gonna eat one...and I don't live across the street from a river any more either...moved to the country almost 3 yrs ago, right after I retook slingshots as my hobby.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Sweet shooting and frame too! Ah, for a nice juicy bacon friend squirrel...haven't had one in I'd say 52 years. Way too long...no such thing lives here. The closest thing is a river rat and I ain't gonna eat one...and I don't live across the street from a river any more either...moved to the country almost 3 yrs ago, right after I retook slingshots as my hobby.


would a river rat be like a nutria rat? Would it be legal in your country for me to mail you some squirrels in dry ice?52 years is way to long


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Gorgeous fork! So tough to get something that exceeds the simple lines if a good natural.
And good shooting!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

